# How much water in a pressure canner?



## majik

I did my first pressure canning yesterday (green beans) and I am very pleased with myself. One thing that isn't clear is how much water do I put in the canner? The instructions for the canner say to refer to the recipe, and the recipe (from the Bernardin book, equivalent to the Ball Book) say to refer to the manufacturer's instructions. Aaargh. I winged it and filled about half way up the jars (I did one layer). Is there some standard way to decide how much water to put in? Thanks!


----------



## Solarmom

my presto says 3 inches of water


----------



## Vickie44

My instructions were for 2.5 qts, half qt more if only half full load. Comes out to about 3 inches


----------



## 7thswan

I've always put in 2 quarts.


----------



## Stephen in SOKY

The second knuckle on my index finger. A little extra if it's a really long processing time.


----------



## majik

Excellent! Thanks so much!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl

My presto canner directions say 3 quarts.


----------



## cortinacreek

My Presto canner says 3 inches. I have a 22 quart canner.


----------



## campfiregirl

LOL - I inherited my mom's Presto, and I fill it up to the existing water stain


----------



## coalroadcabin

campfiregirl said:


> LOL - I inherited my mom's Presto, and I fill it up to the existing water stain


Love it!!!


----------



## Gladrags

campfiregirl said:


> LOL - I inherited my mom's Presto, and I fill it up to the existing water stain


Mom is always right! LOL


----------



## majik

Mom knows! But I have a new canner, so really appreciate the advise from you guys. Maybe I'll be able to pass this one on to one of my kids and they can use my water stain


----------

